# Super Ball Peep Verifier Apertures? what one



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

At a time in my life when my eyes are playing up had the cataracts in both eyes done now its either a clear target and blurry pins or the other way around.
un sure what lens the eye surgeon put ln my eyes but my vision still a little blurry/wear tinted script glases :shade:
Not sure on what color Verifier to purchase without wasting money the Verifier lenses sharpen the picture so pins and quarry are easy to see. There are different powers available. The #5 lens is the weakest, and as you go up in number they get stronger.

#5 Purple

#6 Pink

#7 Blue 


if you suffer the same i would like to know how you fixed your eyes

thanks


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Based on my experience, it's a trade off, verifier versus clarifier. I have pretty good eyes (except for up close cause I'm ancient.. LOL), never needed glasses (except for readers now) and this is what I've found... you have to decide which you want to correct, the pins or the quarry.. a verifier will clear the pins if they are blurred, but... the quarry will become less focused (the tradeoff). If you look at a clarifier, it will clear up a blurry target, but at the expense of the clarity of your pins/mark on scope lens. The stronger the verifier or clarifier, the more this is amplified.

I have shot both a verifier for my hunting bow pin sight and shoot a clarifier for my target setup with a scope and lens. I tried a #5 verifier with my pin sight and yes, it helped clear up the pins, but the quarry was now blurred, which it wasn't before. So, I modified the pin sight (less fiber optic to gather light and create a starburst effect) instead of using a verifier in my peep (which I really don't want to do for a hunting rig anyway, cause I hunt in the rain). I do shoot a clarifier (red, the strongest) on my field bow as I also shoot a 1.0 diopter lens (about an 8x) and need the clarifier to clear up the target image in my lens, but as a result of the strong clarifier, I have no mark on my lens, just a frosted X View lens with a magnified center, as I couldn't see a dot or ring on my lens if it was 1/8" thick! :lol:

One won't do both, in my opinion. You trade the near for the far or the far for the near, which is more important? :noidea:

A lot of people shoot specialty peeps, is there a club nearby that may have someone that would let you draw and look through their setup to get a feel for how it works for you? (before you spend the money to send one 'cross the lake)??


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

my dad shoots a pink verifier


----------

